# Fun Charity Indoor Dog Show 28th March 2010 Please let everyone know



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi,

I'm organising a Fun Indoor Charity Dog show on the 28th March 2010 to raise money for Preston RSPCA and The Doberman Welfare Association.

It's going to include Classes such as best Junior handler, Dog most like owner, best behaved, worst behaved, best fancy dress and many many More! It will cost £1 per dog per class. 100% of the money will go to charity.

Prizes will be awarded from 1st - 6th in most classes. There will be reps and loads of freebies!

It's being held at Unit 8 Oyston Mill Strand Road Preston PR1 8UJ. Registration will start at 9am with the classes hopefully starting at 11am.

Pre registration is available to avoid dissapointment!

Please let all your friends know! were hoping to raise alot of money for some good really charities!

If you need any more info Please call Emma on on 01772 461024 or 07728014348 or email [email protected]


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Be really good if everyone could join and could tell there friends please! save me have nightmares that no one will turn up!


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm gonna have to re name this group something more interesting to get people commenting on it! Any suggestions for novelty classes?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

stigDarley said:


> I'm gonna have to re name this group something more interesting to get people commenting on it! Any suggestions for novelty classes?


I would be interested but i'm too far south


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

bullet said:


> I would be interested but i'm too far south


we let southners up here now without Visa's and everything  though if you stay 2 long your feet may web (as i have found out being a kentish lass now turned northern I like pies and everythig  )


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry would have loved to have come but its a good 4 hour drive for us from Somerset. xxx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Too far for me but if you are at crufts any day you can come and collect a donation.


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone hopefully there willbesome people on this forum that are a little closer!


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Would be nice if loads of dobes & Akitas could attend would make mine feel warm and fuzzy!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

is it just for dobes or can I bring my wolfhounds along for a wee look out? x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

stigDarley said:


> I'm gonna have to re name this group something more interesting to get people commenting on it! Any suggestions for novelty classes?


I used to do the dog jumping with Maizie at the local horse shows..lol


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Excellent, I'll look forward to it! :thumbup: And I'll spread the word in the Cuerden Valley area, millions of dog enthusiasts down there. 

Do you have any posters/flyers - I spend all day walking around south ribble/chorley area and I'd be happy to promote it as much as poss. Maybe put it on my website, and my friends' too

Is there any parking on The Strand?


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Darn it to far away again.
What about a junior handler class
dog with the waggliest tail
best trick
best titbit catcher.
best local dog
best long coat
best short coat
best match
best mis match


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Do something a smidge further North and ill be there


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

RachyBobs said:


> is it just for dobes or can I bring my wolfhounds along for a wee look out? x


Hey its any breed of dog (pedigree non pedigree!)
It's just a fun charity one with funny classes like dog most like owner, best behaved, best fancy dress and many many more!!!!

I'm running it to raise money for the Preston RSPCA and the Doberman Welfare association Every one is welcome!. It's £1 per dog per class!


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

alphadog said:


> Excellent, I'll look forward to it! :thumbup: And I'll spread the word in the Cuerden Valley area, millions of dog enthusiasts down there.
> 
> Do you have any posters/flyers - I spend all day walking around south ribble/chorley area and I'd be happy to promote it as much as poss. Maybe put it on my website, and my friends' too
> 
> Is there any parking on The Strand?


Brill thanks!!! I'm getting leaflets printed so could arrange to drop some off to you if thats ok? There is loads of parking space in oyston. It's on a sunday so the other business will be closed so there will be plenty of space! there will be plenty of freebies and give aways. I'd really like to have a good turn out! It would be lovely to be able to raise some decent cash for two really good causes! Thanks my number is 01772 461024 or 07728014348

Thanks again Emma


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

stigDarley said:


> Brill thanks!!! I'm getting leaflets printed so could arrange to drop some off to you if thats ok? There is loads of parking space in oyston. It's on a sunday so the other business will be closed so there will be plenty of space! there will be plenty of freebies and give aways. I'd really like to have a good turn out! *It would be lovely to be able to raise some decent cash for two really good causes*! Thanks my number is
> 
> Thanks again Emma


Definately. And goodness knows, Preston RSPCA could do with a cash boost! I'll ring you this weekend and see how the leaflets are coming along. I'll ask Cuerden Valley, Yarrow Valley, Astley and Worden Parks if I can put a poster or two up on the carparks, closer to the time

Are you organising everything?

Rachel


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

alphadog said:


> Definately. And goodness knows, Preston RSPCA could do with a cash boost! I'll ring you this weekend and see how the leaflets are coming along. I'll ask Cuerden Valley, Yarrow Valley, Astley and Worden Parks if I can put a poster or two up on the carparks, closer to the time
> 
> Are you organising everything?
> 
> Rachel


Hi, Yes it's just me organising it! It's gonna be hard work but hopefully worth it. I'm just looking forward to raising a ton of dosh and making a difference in the animals lives! We decided for the RSPCA were going to buy food / toys / bedding with the money. effectivly they will get more for there money as we can get it at trade price plus done some deals.

As i've had alot of RPCA rescue dogs in here who were being fed wag etc. So were going to purchase good quality food toys etc. As I got told that there are alot of Staffs at preston and the toys that get donated aren't really suitable. know it sounds a bit mean but i'd rather know that the money has been spent well then, spent on a load of crap food!

I want the money to go totally to the animals and not get lost in other areas!

Sorry in advance if anyone doesn't agree with me!

Thanks

Emma


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Indoor Fun Charity Dog Show 
All times are approx 
1.	Best Junior Handler (Children14 or under) 11am
2.	Cutest Puppy (4 months  12 months) 11.15
3.	Best Veteran (7 Years+) 11.45
4.	Dog with the Waggiest tail 12.00
5.	Best behaved Dog 12.15
6.	Worst behaved Dog 12.30
7.	Dog judge would most like to take home 12.45
8.	Dog with most appealing eyes 13.00
LUNCH BREAK 45MIN
9.	Dog most like owner 13.45
10.	Most Handsome Dog 14.00
11.	Prettiest Bitch 14.15
12.	Best Rescue Dog 14.30
13.	Best Trick 14.45
14.	Best Cross Breed 15.00
15.	Best 6 Legs (two have to be human) 15.15
16.	Best Brace (matching or non matching £1 per pair)15.30
17.	Best Fancy Dress 15.45
18.	Best In Show 16.00 
Held on the 28th
March @ Unit 8 Oyston Mill Strand Road, Preston, PR1 8UJ
9am  4pm.
£1 per dog per class. 
Call 07528726303 for details.


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

there has to be more northern people that are memebers of this forum!!!! I've had another rep confirm that he'll be there! giving out freebies!!!!


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

alphadog said:


> Definately. And goodness knows, Preston RSPCA could do with a cash boost! I'll ring you this weekend and see how the leaflets are coming along. I'll ask Cuerden Valley, Yarrow Valley, Astley and Worden Parks if I can put a poster or two up on the carparks, closer to the time
> 
> Are you organising everything?
> 
> Rachel


I've got the leaflets printed dropped some off to the RSPCA and they were sooooo rude!!!!! I asked them if they could put info on there website for me. They looked at me like i was s**T then went no. I pulled a face so she said oh could ask the comitte maybe.

It's ok i'm only organsing the whole thing by myself having not asked them for any help! there benefiting from it!!!! Seriously it's not like i've asked them to supply prizes or anything!!!!!! How rude can they get. If someone was doing all the hard work for me and all i had to do was put a bit of info on my webite and sit back and wait for the money to come in..... We've donated the leaflets and the rosettes have had all the prizes donated. So 100% of the money is going to the charitities!!!

by the way have got some excellecnt prizes lined up now!!!! just got to try n convince lots of people to come!!!! xxx


----------



## patjolly (Jan 9, 2010)

can any one tell me where the fun dog show is


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

stigDarley said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm organising a Fun Indoor Charity Dog show on the 28th March 2010 to raise money for Preston RSPCA and The Doberman Welfare Association.
> 
> ...


Here are the details of when/where


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

patjolly said:


> can any one tell me where the fun dog show is


Yep unit 7 oyston mill Strand road Preston PR1 8UJ

you can email me the organiser ( [email protected]) or call 01772 461024 or 07728014348

Thanks

Emma


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Woop Woop had our first poochie pre register! so atleast there will be one dog in 6 of the 18 classes!!!! so the RSPCA will get a few raw hides at the very least!!!!!


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## becca&jack (Jan 21, 2010)

im gonna try my best to make it with jack and charlie  its a long way off from newcastle but it sounds good so im sure ill manage


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

becca&jack said:


> im gonna try my best to make it with jack and charlie  its a long way off from newcastle but it sounds good so im sure ill manage


There are a few reps coming so there will be freebies! there is an actual prize for 1t - 3rd now as well as the rosettes for 1st - 6th place for most classes. As well as a certificate for first - 4th for all classes. Some of my suppliers have confirmed some really big prizes for the winners! At the very least everyone should get a few samples!


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

I've had loads moreprizes promised and some of them have even arrived!!!!!

Natures diet have promised 54 Natures diet trays....... burns have promised 8 x 2kg bags of dog food a fleecy blanket, a sports bag some treats and some funky bags. Royal canine has sent some really cool tins!!!....skinners have promised a 15kg or 20Kg bag of dog food for best in show......and so much more!!! please help me make this event special and tell all your friends!!!


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

sorry bumping this as i really want people to attend!!!


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

please some one add something!!!


----------



## becca&jack (Jan 21, 2010)

getting jacks fancy dress costume sorted as we speak! hes never been in fancy dress before so i dunno how itll go hahaha. the prizes sound good! cant wait  

EVERYBODY COME!  


there you go haha


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

is this in an equestrian indoor or a unit??

were not far away - i will see if we get the all clear from the vets and if so we will be there


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

sounds great, but i am too far south, and i havnt got a dog 

but hope everyone has fun x


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

becca&jack said:


> getting jacks fancy dress costume sorted as we speak! hes never been in fancy dress before so i dunno how itll go hahaha. the prizes sound good! cant wait
> 
> EVERYBODY COME!
> 
> there you go haha


Ha ha there are some great examples on the net, my fav is a black pug with spider legs attached!!! really looks the part!!! xxx


----------



## becca&jack (Jan 21, 2010)

stigDarley said:


> Ha ha there are some great examples on the net, my fav is a black pug with spider legs attached!!! really looks the part!!! xxx


haha oh yeah ive seen a video of it  its so cute when it runs! I like it when people make alot of effort


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

becca&jack said:


> haha oh yeah ive seen a video of it  its so cute when it runs! I like it when people make alot of effort


The one i did last year was ace...some people really made some seriouse effort! I'll have to upload so pics from it! I want to dress my dobe up as a poodle....there is a propoer costume i've seen on the net to make a dobe look like a giant poodle  i think he'd look ace! were putting an article int he newspaper so might dress them up for the pics


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

I just wanted to let you all know I've had Preston Mayor confirm that he will be attending to present the best in show prize!!!! How cool is that! I've given out so many leaflets my lil legs are sore!!! I've also had 2 ppl pre register!!! So i know there will atleast be 2 dogs at the show!!!!!


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Just bumping this up 

I spoke to stigDarley during the week and she is working sooo hard to make this event a success. Please, if you know of other members in the NW please PM them and point them in the direction of this thread


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey Thanks for that!!! Atleast i'm not bumping it for a change!!! 

I thought there would be more NW people on here!!!!!!!!


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, Yes it's an indoor unit...with toilets! hope you can make it!!


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Just giving this a bump nearly there!:thumbup:


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

id love to bring my dog but shes lame!!!


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

aaawwww i'm sorry... can;t be much fun!


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

nope!! but i was going to bring her if she was ok!! 

next time


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Definalty... were hoping to make it an annual thing....if it goes ok i want to put one on at the end of the year..... I just can't wait to go into the rspca with a load of goodies for the animals!!!! 
make their lives that little bit better!:thumbup:


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Just so everyone knows 100% of the money raised is going to the charities. 

For the Dobermann welfare association were sending them a cheque as its run totally by volunteers so 100% of their money helps the Dobermann's! 

For Preston RSPCA we are using 100% of the cash to buy good quality food, bedding, toys and treats. So the animals recieve 100% of the money! That way no one can have any qualms. As i know that alot of people either love the RSPCA or seem to hate it!!! So we decided this was the best way of helping the animals with out upsetting anyone......or stopping them for taking part of what is going to be a fantastic family day just because they might not like the charity! 

I've donated the 10,000 leaflets (and put 10,000 leaflets out with help!) 
Put half page advert in local paper, organised the whole event and donated the rosettes. I've got my suppliers to donate prizes! Skinners have been the most generouse! 

But there really are loads and loads of great goodies for people to get hold of! hope lots and lots of people can make it!!! 

If anyone is traveling a long way then please give me a shout, as I'd hate for anyone to turn up and find all the classes full, as obviously i have limited places in every class! :thumbup:


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

nic101 said:


> id love to bring my dog but shes lame!!!


How has she gone lame? i sometimes think my dobe is going to pull something charging round the park!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

stigDarley said:


> Would be nice if loads of dobes & Akitas could attend would make mine feel warm and fuzzy!


i would love to take Max to this but he isn't great with public transport shame as your not really all that far away


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> i would love to take Max to this but he isn't great with public transport shame as your not really all that far away


Should talk one of your friends into driving you!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

would love it if i could get loads of dobes and akita x shep's at the dog show!!!


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

its not a breed specific one..... just a fun one for any breed or cross!!!!!!


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

just bumpin this sorry nearly there! next sunday!


----------



## 2catwood (Feb 22, 2010)

stigDarley said:


> just bumpin this sorry nearly there! next sunday!


Good luck! sounds like you have worked really hard...Not an easy job at all.


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

2catwood said:


> Good luck! sounds like you have worked really hard...Not an easy job at all.


Thanks, it's been easy up to now...just with it drawing closer i'm now worrying
got to sort out the prizes which class is having what... will people complain? Health n safety oh my god.... it's a nightmare!


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

I would love to come to this! Am in manchester but preston is 50 mins away and we have no transport at the mo


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Fingers crossed we might be having another one in sept! If you email me at [email protected] i'll keep your details with everyone else's and email if we put on another one!

It was amazing but soooooooo much hard work my feet were on fire!!!! 
But Preston Mayor did attend!!! so was very impressed!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

And I need to say a big thank you to alpha dog who worked so hard handing out leaflets for me!!!!!!!!!!! you were such a star!!!!!!

xxx:thumbup:


----------

